# Mineral Feeders



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My boys have a loose mineral feeder that I thought was ingenious so I'll share it with you. The over the fence feeder I mounted on the wall became a place my goats would put thier feet as they stretched up the wall. In frustration with dirty minerals I put a cat food dispenser in the mineral feeder and mounted it the wall. It has been in place over a year and is still standing with clean mineral. The cat food dispenser is attatched to a 4x4 on the wall with a hook and eye. The tips of hooks are filed off and there is a lock on the hook so it cannot be popped up. The eye screws into a small block of wood in the feeder reservoir. The top pops off the feeder for easy fill up.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey that looks great! I understand the dirty mineral problem. I have mine placed just far enough away from their bedding platform that they don't want to step from one to the next. We just moved into a new barn and so far no climbing of the walls via mineral feeder. I think it is high enough so no goat berries...we will have to see. But thanks for sharing. I have also used some made out of white PVC and they worked pretty good too.


----------

